# Burn Out Tests



## TTLWHKR (Dec 13, 2005)

Someone sent this to my email -AS A JOKE- mind you.. I'm only 12 years into it, I'm not fried yet.. yet.

Burn Out Tests

http://www.friedsocialworker.com/selfassessment.htm

Stress Meter - _Humorous_

http://www.weblab.org/workingstiff/stressometer/index.html

LipStick Personality test

http://www.themommies.com/Pages/LipstickTest.html

I'm *Sharp-angled, curved tip*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 13, 2005)

_Your score indicates that you have many signs of burnout  :sarcastic: _


----------

